# Weapon Flashlights and lasers worth it?



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thought occurred to me that if you are in your home, you hear something like a window breaking or door being forced open, its dark, you grab your gun, you navigate through your house and turn your laser or flashlight on, wouldn't that be like saying here I am?


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah Ralph, If I had firearms, and I heard a window smash or an intruder in my home, I think I would stay put in the room that I was in, get behind some cover, stay silent, then empty a full mag into the intruder as soon as it entered the room. Bugger that going looking for him with a laser sight or flashlight attached, let him come to you.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

of course if you are using a flashlight he will have his pupils dialted and be in low light vision mode... a bright light in the face would likely disorient them long enough to get a couple of rounds off and then turn your light off. If the perp isnt bleeding out on your wood floors by that time.


----------



## bruceg (Mar 30, 2012)

Nothing says I love you like a laser hitting you in the eye in a dark room. :lol:


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

In MY situation, a light, more so than a laser are a good idea. Not only does it stun the target momentarily, but also gives you a chance to ID your target. I have an adventurous 5 and 6 year old that occasionally midnight strolls the house.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I read maybe on here or somewhere else is you should be able to walk your house in total darkness. Also if any of you live around a Theisen's farm supply store they carry a tactical flashlight with high/low beam and strobe function with adjustable intensity for I think it was 18.99. I have it mounted on my shotgun. Very nice item for the price. The strobe is totally bad azz. If you don't have that store around you and would be interested in one of these let me know we can work it out and get you one.


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

yeah Ralph, coming to think of it, you're right. But getting under cover and then flashing the light on the guy is pretty safe an option, don't you think? :?


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I really bright flash light (200 Lumens or greater) will cause temporary blindness and give you the extra 5 to 10 seconds to aim and take the shot.

If you do not have a good flashlight and you hear the glass break, dial 911, tell the operator you have an intruder, keep the operator on the line, and start shouting to the intruder that you have contacted the police, have a firearm, and you are prepared to defend yourself and family!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I always leave about 20 GB pounds (30 US dollars) in notes and cash laying in full view on the table in my other room so that a burglar will grab it and hopefully leave my flat with a satsfied grin on his face instead of pushing his luck by continuing to prowl around.
Remember, we might not hear a burglar breaking in, and the last thing we want is to be woken up with a gun or knife in our face, so the sooner he leaves without disturbing us, the better..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ralphs said:


> thought occurred to me that if you are in your home, you hear something like a window breaking or door being forced open, its dark, you grab your gun, you navigate through your house and turn your laser or flashlight on, wouldn't that be like saying here i am?


most of my handguns have lasers and some lights. Have an ir laser on a m4 to use with anpvs7 coggles.

If you know someone has broken in stay in the room and get under cover/concealment. 
The doorway is a choke point and you can control it. 
You know where you are he does not.
Before he can scan the room you can take him down from your defensive position, which you should have thought out at an earlier date.


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

my only counterpoint to those who say stay under cover, call police and barricade yourself, is if you have children or older parents with you that need to be protected.

The flashlight... it needs to be a good HIGH POWER one is (in my opinion) more valuable than a laser, primarily for target identification. It takes training to use properly. You're not going to be trying to "clear" your house... SWAT and special forces use teams for that, not individuals. You want to get to your family, protect them. The light would allow target ID as well as (like mentioend earlier) a potential to blind the intruder.

I'm not a fan of weapon mounted lights on a handgun..... a long-gun like shotgun or carbine/rifle may be ok.


----------



## erick619 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a weapon light on my P226 and AR. If you wake up to someone trying to get into your castle or is already in you do not have to turn your light on right away. You will have good night vision and so will the intruder; however, with a weapon light, once you see him/her you can easily manipulate the switch and blind/identify the threat and proceed as necessary. The only time you will be giving your position away is if you keep your light on constantly because if you wait for the opportune moment your light should be blinding the perp.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

mwhartman said:


> I really bright flash light (200 Lumens or greater) will cause temporary blindness and give you the extra 5 to 10 seconds to aim and take the shot.
> 
> If you do not have a good flashlight and you hear the glass break, dial 911, tell the operator you have an intruder, keep the operator on the line, and start shouting to the intruder that you have contacted the police, have a firearm, and you are prepared to defend yourself and family!


Remember the 911 call is being recorded. Anything you say or anything your neighbors thinks they heard you say may end up being repeated in a courtroom. Be safe everyone.

punch


----------



## UnknownCertainty (Nov 9, 2012)

Flashlights? Yes. Lasers? Not so much, but in some situations could probably be useful. That's just my opinion though. I know my house pretty well and can navigate it without a light, but what if little Suzy, who's not so little anymore, is sneaking in after a night out with her boyfriend and she accidentally breaks something? A flashlight would help you identify the potential target so you don't accidentally blow little Suzy's head off. ::rambo::

I do agree with punch, though. Even if you're trying to protect yourself things _could_ be used against you.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never liked lights or lasers. For one they take up space, need special holsters or care, the batteries die.

I just use night sights. 
Learn to use the basics and practice, practice, practice.

I'll say it again in case anyone missed it practice some more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A laser is good for a nightstand gun and probably for a carry gun also. I found it hard to find a holster for my Crimson Trace Railmaster, hard to build one also. It seems the light always stayed on. Laser grips would be better, but my Glock grip is already wide enough for me and I don't want to add girth. I opted for Trijicon HD night sites and a 120 lumen cree flashight.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally do not like a light mounted on a gun. I have a seperate flashlight and I have had training in using it with a pistol. I don't worry about kids roaming around the house, as they are all grown and gone--I just prefer to be able to sweep a room with the light without having to point my gun where the light is pointed if I want to. With a weapon mounted light, you do not have that option. I have night sights on my Kimber and don't feel the need for a laser sight. If you have a laser sight, be sure to train with it and without it! As with anything mechanical, technical, or battery operated, it can fail! And usually at the most inopertune time! Train, train, train! But be sure to do it in a safe manner.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm with the naysayers here. I wouldn't put a light on a gun. It would give your position away and give them a direction to aim. 

I also dunno if I agree with this hiding and waiting thing, especially if you have dogs in the house. I know my dogs would flip the moment the doorknob rattled or a baseboard creaked. I am a big believer in the fact that if you let an intruder or rapist enter your space, dominate you and your situation, they will take everything you have, even your life. To hell with that. I'm not going down without a fight. 

I had an intruder break into my house when I was home alone years ago. I was in my pajamas and making breakfast in my kitchen. I heard the door come open and saw a young male walk through. He didn't see me at first and was looking around the front end of my apartment. I grabbed the nearest knife, acted crazy and yelled, charging the intruder. I also pretending there was another person (male) in the house with me and I was calling him out to come break the guys leg. The intruder fled and fled fast. I have no idea if he was armed or what, but what I did worked. Honestly, I'm not sure that would work in every scenario, but it did in mine. This guy was pretty lucky I didn't have a gun on-hand at the time. I would have shot him right in the kneecap and let him bleed til the cops showed up. This was a daytime incident though, so not really applicable here. 

Nowadays we sleep on the second floor. Basically I would grab my weapon, dial 911 and barricade myself in the hall between my kids room and the top of the stairs. I wouldn't use any kind of light to give away my position. I would however start communicating with the intruder before I started shooting. Basically letting them know I'm not messing around and they need to identify themselves or they will be shot the moment they hit the stairs.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

By the way, this woman in my hero.

Oklahoma mom calling 911 asks if shooting an intruder is allowed - CNN


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Lights on guns are for searching. I have them on my rifles, shining a light while looking for a bad guy gives them a point of aim keep this in mind. I am a cop and that is why we weapon mount lights it frees up you hands. We also use light discipline, on look off move using a pressure switch. I have bought some cheap Chinese made barrel clamp and mounted a 6 dollar led on off style switch flashlight on my 22's. Great for varmints at night lets me see about 100 or more feet. The other benefit is if you have to run when you grab your rifle you have a flashlight. My stock set on my ar has a battery compartment so I have spares in an emergency.


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the idea of a flashlight on a gun. But not really into lasers on one. A light will help you search even if your not looking for a intruder. Maybe you came to a empty house at night in a shtf scenario and were looking for shelter. The light will help you get inside and safe til day light. A laser isn't going to help much with anything.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

RalphS said:


> Thought occurred to me that if you are in your home, you hear something like a window breaking or door being forced open, its dark, you grab your gun, you navigate through your house and turn your laser or flashlight on, wouldn't that be like saying here I am?


There are pros and cons in everything. I personally have a laser and light on my home defense weapon (12g shotgun). But would not have them on my battle rifle or pistol. Knowing when and how to use your weapon is more important than either. If these items make you more comfortable then use them.

My thoughts are if I hear a bump in the night I like the ideal of having everything in one spot. They all have on and off buttons and I can choose when and how to use them.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have the Streamlight TLR -4 mounted on my Sig Sauer P226 Tacops. It has the option for a light,laser, or both at the same time. I think the light is 110 lumens. Maybe more. I can navigate my house in the dark and use it when I've closed in. That is if my dogs haven't gotten ahold of the intruder first. If that happens he won't be worried about my light!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a white light and laser mounted on my Remington 1100 12 gauge.
1) Look up light discipline it applies to all lights regardless of color keeping your laser on gives you away as well as your white light.
2) If you want to search do it with a hand held light not weapon mounted if it is your child out there do you want to be pointing a gun at them?
3) Practice the first time you use emergency equipment should not be in the emergency.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
yep


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Sad to say but the steps needed to be taken to allow your best chances at getting away with shooting someone that broke in is to stay where you are... call the cops and let them know I heard a noise sounding like forced entry I am in my room I have a gun and I will defend myself I live at blah blah blah... then set the phone on the floor then you yell... I called the cops I have a gun if you come into this room I WILL shoot you... that way it is all recorded that you took the proper steps to let them know that you mean buisness because anyone that force enters your house is not there to give you a hug...

Now that the proper stuff is outta the way I can get on with the none concealed weapon class version... I think that the flashlight is a good idea for home defense as stated several times already... the blinding affect not only stuns them but gives you that split second decision on weather or not to pull that trigger... You would hate to be so rambo that as soon as you see someone you open fire just to find out it was your eldest son or daughter in a hard place.... Yes why would they break in rather than knock and wake you up... who knows but it is the thought... Know your target before shooting...simple rule.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Lasers are effective as evidenced by the Ft. Hood shooter.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I had never before considered lights or lasers. My night sight is good and with tritium that was all I needed. Now that I'm getting up there, the eye sight is not what it used to be. I'm putting lasers on my handguns and considering either a light or a laser for my AR.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have any lights or lasers on my firearms, but I can see the value of either for particular people. The light for lighting up an intruder, blinding him with it and giving the person better identification of who the intruder is. I don't like giving away my position, but than I live alone too and no one's coming over opening my doors or windows, bumping around in my house uninvited. If someone is, there not suppose to be there and are up to no good. My neighbors would call or knock, not break in unless the place was on fire and they thought I was inside. At that point, if I was and the place was on fire it would be rude to shoot them trying to save my life. Especially since their going to be calling my name looking for me as I would be in the reverse if it was them and their place. 

I understand people with children have to take such things into consideration. I don't have any right now thank God. Nor do I want any with the current area I live in and state of the country. I might put a light on my new shotgun since I'm going to use it as a go to home defense/animal control gun from now on. It could be useful to have the light on it, but only when I'm looking to light something I've identified up and sure enough I'm not flanked by someone else. A light or a laser regardless of the good points for anyone, is still a "here I am" sign whether you like it or not. 







:stackgreenboxes:


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I have one pistol with a laser sight. Truthfully, at the range the pistol is good for, I do not need the pretty little red dot. However, that dot appearing on someone's chest can really change their attitude.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to be against lights on firearms, but the light that is attached to my 24/7 is one blinding light!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't use lights on my guns.

If you mount a light on your rifle or shotgun, consider mounting it on the right hand side (if you're a right handed shooter) instead of the left. If I'm shooting at someone with a light, all I can see is the light, so that's what I'll be aiming for. I think people with left mounted lights are far more likely to get shot in the face or neck. Many of these rounds would miss entirely if their light was mounted on the right.

Just an observation. <shrug>


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I had never before considered lights or lasers. My night sight is good and with tritium that was all I needed. Now that I'm getting up there, the eye sight is not what it used to be. I'm putting lasers on my handguns and considering either a light or a laser for my AR.


I like tritiums also and are looking at for my new shotgun. I've got good night sight myself and prefer to stalk the trespassing dirtbag who came looking to steal from and do me and mine harm. I've used pistols for bumps in the night for years besides grabbing a long gun at times, but I've never put them on a pistol, because I shoot pistol best through natural point of aim, not using the sights. Same as when I was kid shooting my BB gun pistol. I could hit what I want back then and I can hit what I want now. A shotgun is the truest one shot one kill weapon if there is one though. One round of OO buck is a nasty thing. But a long gun is much more exact for me when I aim using the sights.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I like tritiums also and are looking at for my new shotgun. I've got good night sight myself and prefer to stalk the trespassing dirtbag who came looking to steal from and do me and mine harm. I've used pistols for bumps in the night for years besides grabbing a long gun at times, but I've never put them on a pistol, because I shoot pistol best through natural point of aim, not using the sights. Same as when I was kid shooting my BB gun pistol. I could hit what I want back then and I can hit what I want now. A shotgun is the truest one shot one kill weapon if there is one though. One round of OO buck is a nasty thing. But a long gun is much more exact for me when I aim using the sights.


White light?
1) Because you can't call them back after you pull the trigger
2) Because if he can't see your job just got easier
Laser?
1) Because I've seen unexpected things happen. If I am suddenly laying on my side or any other unconventional position. The job will still get done. May take two shots. May cause more pain(for little bit) But he shouldn't a been after mine or yours.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I guess it's time to weigh in.  I have a light mounted on my pistol when it's being used for home defense, but I'm not too worried about getting shot as a result. Chances are pretty high that most idiots trying to break in to my house won't be armed to begin with, and if for some reason they are I don't practice confrontational tactics, I practice emergency procedures using cover unless I have no other choice. There are a few choke points in my house where we have naturally occurring objects (furniture, etc) that will help stop or slow down bullets coming our direction, and if I'm behind one of those I don't intend to be leaving the light on.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Worth it when you need it. They make on and off switches for em. Use or dont. Atleast if you have it you have the option.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Learn to use your gun without then get the laser/light if you dont need it ok... If you do its there. I cant see in the dark anyway  
This thread reminds me of two stories. One is the older fella that woke up to a noise and he didnt identify the intruder before shooting. Anyway it was hos adult son he shot and killed. Know what your shooting at before you pull the trigger and if its too dark to tell... Well. 
The other story... Years ago my father was on his own living on the other side of the country in a hotel room while looking for employment. While he was in bed a robber with a gun climbed through a window and tried to rob him. My dad didnt have any cash or belongings just some pocket change and half a pack of smokes. Also no gun ... This is Canada only the criminals are allowed to have funs lol. He told the robber he can have the change and the smokes. So the robber gave my dad a smoke from the pack and took one himself and they smoked and talked then the guy took the rest of the pack and left through the window.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> Learn to use your gun without then get the laser/light if you dont need it ok... If you do its there. I cant see in the dark anyway
> This thread reminds me of two stories. One is the older fella that woke up to a noise and he didnt identify the intruder before shooting. Anyway it was hos adult son he shot and killed. Know what your shooting at before you pull the trigger and if its too dark to tell... Well.
> The other story... Years ago my father was on his own living on the other side of the country in a hotel room while looking for employment. While he was in bed a robber with a gun climbed through a window and tried to rob him. My dad didnt have any cash or belongings just some pocket change and half a pack of smokes. Also no gun ... This is Canada only the criminals are allowed to have funs lol. He told the robber he can have the change and the smokes. So the robber gave my dad a smoke from the pack and took one himself and they smoked and talked then the guy took the rest of the pack and left through the window.


Wtf. That's a hell of a story.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a governor with a laser. See very little practical use for it. I have a squeeze on/off very strong flash light on my AR. It is very useful for anything that makes my dog bark at night.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

The only gun I own with a laser is a S&W Bodyguard .38, the laser is more of a novekty than anything. I prefer Crimson Trace grips to the awkward set up the BG has anyway.

The only tactical use I could think of is flipping it and pointing it at an intruder who you may not necessarily shoot, instead try and detain while police are dispatched. 

However, its more likely said intruder would be shot anyway. 

I think a tac light would be more useful on a home defense gun anyway, I'd look into that before a laser...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are the basics....Unless your light is extremely bright it serves no purpose other than to say..I'm here and I'm coming. If not applied at the last moment before firing it will warn an intruder. So I say if you need it to fire wisely use it ...a moment before you fire...other wise it's only use is to scare off those that will be scared off and alert those that won't be. your choice.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I have the TLR-1 HL on my Glock 22, it's my nightstand gun. Puts out 630 lumens which is very bright. It also has a strobe function, so if you break into my house you either get a seizure or a .40, your choice.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I like to turn all the lights on as if to say "let's start this party". When you hear the 12 gauge pump....you know it's about to get serious. I do have a laser on the shotty though...even though it's more for slug shooting. 

I'm being a bit sarcastic above, but the correct answer is what Hartman said on page 1.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

RalphS said:


> Thought occurred to me that if you are in your home, you hear something like a window breaking or door being forced open, its dark, you grab your gun, you navigate through your house and turn your laser or flashlight on, wouldn't that be like saying here I am?


Yes it would reveal your location, but if it were daylight your location would be revealed, just by eyesight.
So, I don’t get in a consternation about lights and location. I just think of it this way, as I am ordering the guy outa my house, I can play tic tac toe. Yeah right there on his chest with a red light laser. And I can utter those unsettling words, “Don’t think that I won’t kill you.” “Get out!”



Peter Prepper said:


> Yeah Ralph, If I had firearms, and I heard a window smash or an intruder in my home, I think I would stay put in the room that I was in, get behind some cover, stay silent, then empty a full mag into the intruder as soon as it entered the room. Bugger that going looking for him with a laser sight or flashlight attached, let him come to you.


Nah, that will just get you into trouble, you must always be able to justify any killing. But I do like your thinking. Ymust always be willing to kill any housebreaker, as much as that runs contrary to PC.
And I do have firearms, and I know how to search a house, with a gun in hand.

Note: pull the gun close to the chest, pointed out, and with your trigger finger at the ready. Shuffle your feet, and when you open door, and want to advance around a blind spot, think this way—-slice the pie. Please look that up.









9 Ways to Clear a Building with a Firearm - wikiHow


Clearing or searching a building when someone may be in it (who also may have a weapon) is a very dangerous task, and should not be taken lightly. Police and military have training for such circumstances, but the normal citizen is usually...




www.wikihow.com







Schutzengel said:


> of course if you are using a flashlight he will have his pupils dialted and be in low light vision mode... a bright light in the face would likely disorient them long enough to get a couple of rounds off and then turn your light off. If the perp isnt bleeding out on your wood floors by that time.


I gotta admit, I like yer thinking too, but see above, always be ready to defend yourself, against a hostile legal system. They will never be your friend, or your buddy, and they don’t care. They just want you in prison.

The words that come out of your mouth should be, I want a lawyer.

PS: I just bought a super bright Maglite, which I use free handed, it ain’t mounted or anything.
It works great to find things, no mounts needed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lucky Jim said:


> I always leave about 20 GB pounds (30 US dollars) in notes and cash laying in full view on the table in my other room so that a burglar will grab it and hopefully leave my flat with a satsfied grin on his face instead of pushing his luck by continuing to prowl around.
> Remember, we might not hear a burglar breaking in, and the last thing we want is to be woken up with a gun or knife in our face, so the sooner he leaves without disturbing us, the better..


That’s one way of looking at it, what do you call that technique, surrender? God, I am so glad that my people didn’t stay in GB.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Lights, yes. Lasers, no.

that is all...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

_Nothing says I love you like *a laser hitting you* in the eye in a dark room. :lol:_

I have no problem using any type of hot, focused light when shining it into an attacker's eyes. In fact, I think a high-powered, compact flashlight is just as much a weapon as a knife, gun or ball-peen hammer.

Let's face it. If you're of a serious "middle-age" now you'll realize that fighters nowadays have no honor. Heck, I think most of these retreads will whine like a school-girl when they find out they are holding nothing and we have a good, sharp anything. After all, this isn't a championship fight on TV, this is your life at stake.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I have no problem using any type of hot, focused light when shining it into an attacker's eyes.


Especially after you've spent hours and hours polishing the edge. You must get a lot of satisfaction from that.


----------

